# Recommend a low cost, great sounding, active 2-way build



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just looking to screw around a bit, and build a pair of home theater speakers. I already have some TI Class-D modules, and a mini-DSP with 5 channels. I'd like some good recommendations (in 2021) for a cheap, but quality 2-way build. I have a set of dedicated speakers that are not really HT material. 

These will be paired with an SVS PB-16 subwoofer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheap is relative, what kind of budget?


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

fackamato said:


> Cheap is relative, what kind of budget?


There is no budget. Cheap is relative to the cost of components, not personal wealth.

Something that sounds amazing, and costs very little. In absolute dollars. 

I'm currently looking at the Amiga MT (minus crossovers, making way for the active)


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

One of the best bang for the buck is a MLTL done by XRK member at DIYA.
Easy build, easy XO components, and quite stunning.
A MLTL will sound so much better than a simple BR, well, YMMV, but to me they sound so much better and controlled.

The design started as a 2-way monitor, then evolved as a MLTL because of the love we have for MLTL ! 

Check it out!
The first post holds the evolution of the design, to the MLTL






10F/8424 & RS225-8 FAST / WAW Ref Monitor


Some sound clips of this speaker recorded with my phone and powered by my SuSyLu 100w Class A amp: Test of SuSyLu 100W Class A Amp - YouTube Example of speaker in dark “espresso brown” stain and satin lacquer with Duratex coated baffle. Example of beautiful build by as8912: Another...




www.diyaudio.com


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

If you want realistic suggestions then please state how much you are going to spend. You have said you want ''cheap'', and then you say there is no budget.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

soild7,
You are on the right track, find a pre engineered kit and use the drivers and box plans.
Meniscus Audio 
DIY Kits: Two-Way Speakers (madisoundspeakerstore.com) 
X-Series (gr-research.com)


----------

